

Crowdbooster (YC S10) Launches Twitter Analytics with a Twist - mlinsey
http://mashable.com/2010/11/17/crowdbooster/

======
pg
I started using this app myself at about the time I started using Twitter, and
it has helped me to understand Twitter a lot better. It's quite interesting
how different types of tweets spread. E.g. this tweet

<http://twitter.com/paulg/status/27959363780>

got a large number of retweets but had a comparatively small total reach
because it was retweeted mostly by hackers, who didn't have many followers.
Whereas the retweets of this one

<http://twitter.com/paulg/status/25998745559>

generated a much larger total reach, presumably because it was about Twitter
itself, and thus was retweeted by some community insiders who had lots of
followers.

Maybe my experience is unusual because I happened to start using both at the
same time, but I couldn't imagine using Twitter without Crowdbooster.

~~~
harscoat
What's interesting about "reach" though is that it seems not correlated with
influence, as in the test done by Christakis and Fowler
[http://edition.cnn.com/2010/OPINION/11/16/fowler.christakis....](http://edition.cnn.com/2010/OPINION/11/16/fowler.christakis.tweeting/)
So maybe your 1st tweet had much more "impact" (>number of retweets could
already indicate that btw) even if much lower reach.

A 2cts idea on impact ('did it resonate with your crowd or cross the board'),
staying on twitter (vs. if people did sthg you recommended to do like in their
study 'buying a book') could be to see the n degrees of cascade retweets. Ie.
if your direct follower retweet that's "level 1 retweets" if some of their own
follower retweet "level 2 retweets" etc. to see if there is a cascade effect
or not.

------
swombat
Sounds good. I've signed up for the Beta. I'm a stats whore, as are, probably,
many Twitter power users.

I guess the monetisation is pretty obvious - charge businesses for analytics -
though I wonder how they'll tier the pricing. After all, many tiny, broke
businesses are very active on social media, so activity won't be a good way to
split it...

~~~
mlinsey
Thanks for the interest!

We're starting with just a free version for consumers and one price all for
paid users. Our first paid feature is reporting, which at $200/mo makes sense
for any business which currently has an employee spend hours compiling Twitter
reports by hand. In our many conversations with businesses, we found this to
be surprisingly common, and just as painful as you might imagine.

When we add additional paid features, we might add additional tiers of pricing
depending on what makes sense for those features, grandfathering in old
customers as appropriate. For now and the foreseeable future, there is just
one price.

------
cnaut
Awesome! I have been using this for a while now and it really lets you look
deep at your tweets and understand their individual impact as well as notice
patterns in your tweets.

------
kineticac
Congratulations Crowdbooster team!

These guys are awesome, they helped a lot of companies out already with their
social media optimization.

------
jmarbach
Wow, another twitter analytics product... Their customers (companies) should
not be solely focused on their twitter reach. I think an interesting feature
would be to see the influence that twitter has on Facebook sharing and vice-
versa. Besides, how many small businesses's are able to make $200 ROI each
month by taking a look at a few graphs which tell them what they already know?

~~~
mlinsey
Our initial paid offering is priced based on back-of-the-envelope estimates of
how long it takes a full-time employee to manually create the reports we
generate, and what these employees are typically paid. For these brands, the
benefit they see from social media is quite large, as evidenced by their
willingness to spend on dedicated headcount or equally expensive consultants.

It's true that not every business is investing this much in social media now;
we think this will change dramatically over the next few years, in part
because products like ours will make it more apparent what the ROI from
effective social media campaigns can be.

------
sahillavingia
Been using this ever since I met the guys at Startup School. Awesome dudes,
awesome product. I use it daily. :)

------
kyenneti
Congratulation on the launch. I can't help but make this comment as the first
impression I got on the design is that it is similar to a site I know. ( Let
me mention that I am no designer). Here is the site
<http://www.sheamediaco.com/>

------
gms
This looks nice, but why do so many online services have a delay between
signing up for a beta and actually getting access? It is incredibly annoying.

The situation would be improved if you could tell me when to expect the invite
instead of a vague 'soon'.

~~~
mlinsey
Thanks for your interest! And our apologies for the delay in sending out
invites.

For us, it's actually really important to let people in slowly. A new user
signup is the most expensive event for our infrastructure by a huge margin,
since we do lots of queries to Twitter and lots of additional number-crunching
behind the scenes. A big, sudden burst of signups, especially if it included
several big Twitter celebrities, would result in a bad experience for
everyone. We've been getting a very healthy number of signups so far, but we
will try to invite everyone in within the next couple weeks.

~~~
gms
Thanks for the reply. I understand the need to index and pre-process the data,
but 'within the next couple weeks' is good to know, vs a vague 'soon'. I look
forward to it.

------
jerome_etienne
"signup" is not signup. this is just collecting your email. not giving you
access to the apps.

------
TariqWest
Sweet, congrats to Ricky and the team!

------
pagefruit
The graphs look great (and actually useful). Does anyone know what they're
using to make them?

------
rgrieselhuber
Congrats guys! Looks great.

------
seiji
Crowdbooster.com SEO is all wonky. First result for crowdbooster:
blog.crowdbooster.com. Second result: a URL with GA cruft. Third result:
specific blog post. Then nothing.

edit: Oh, on their homepage it says they changed names from Conversely to
crowdbooster on three days ago. Maybe things haven't had time to adjust.

    
    
      domain:                          crowdbooster.com
      created:                         11-Nov-2010

~~~
mlinsey
We just moved to the crowdbooster.com domain (formerly converse.ly) and re-did
our landing and about pages in the past few days; SEO is definitely something
we need to look at soon. We're loyal GinzaMetrics (YCS10) users so that should
help us fix everything pretty well!

